# PB pour telecharger Mountain Lion



## cazaux-moutou philippe (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

je suis inscrit au programme développer, mais quand je clique sur Mountain Lion,  j arrive sur une page ou y a rien

ai envoyé mail au service mais pas de réponse

que faire ?
merci


----------



## Kamidh (2 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème, avec un navigateur diffèrent c'est mieux mais pas toujours... J'ai essayer plusieurs fois avant de réussir.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (2 Mars 2012)

j ai essayé plein de fois que ce soit avec Safari, Chrome, FF, toujours pareil


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Mars 2012)

Nan mais vous savez lire ?

Sur developer.apple.com y a un code à récupérer, le téléchargement se passe sur le MAS..


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (2 Mars 2012)

Mais pour récupérer ce code encore faudrait il que j ai qq chose dans la page de moutain lion

la je n ai rien


----------



## Kamidh (2 Mars 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Nan mais vous savez lire ?
> 
> Sur developer.apple.com y a un code à récupérer, le téléchargement se passe sur le MAS..



Oui très bien ! Explique moi comment récupérer le code si tu n'a pas la page qui s'affiche correctement ? Perso j'ai réussi donc ce n'est plus un problème...

La prochaine fois respire avant de parler.


----------



## Kamidh (2 Mars 2012)

Toujours rien cazaux-moutou philippe ?

Je viens de réessayer et effectivement le problème d'affichage est toujours présent... Pas génial.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (3 Mars 2012)

Toujours rien, sauf que qq un de chez Apple USA m a appelé, mais lui non plus ne comprends pas

en attendant suis passé par ailleurs et me retrouve en OS X 10.8 (12A128p)

mais est ce la dernière MAJ ??

merci et vous dirai quand Apple m aura réparé


----------



## Kamidh (3 Mars 2012)

J'ai réussi à avoir avec a la page âpres plusieurs essais...

Oui la version est correct actuellement une seule de dispo


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (3 Mars 2012)

Bon PB, tout marche sauf // desktop et ce meme en le réinstallant

Donc comment remettre Lion ?
j ai une clef USB avec Lion, mais comment demarrer dessus ?

merci


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2012)

boot C select volume


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (6 Mars 2012)

Ben la // Desktop viens de MAJ et ca marche avec Moutain Lion
Mais y faut d abord faire la desinstall de // Desktop
rebooter
et installer le nouveau


----------



## yebdou (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que Phillippe. Comment as-tu fait pour t'en sortir? Et as-tu gardé le numéro du mec d'Apple ?


----------



## Kurtelborg (24 Mars 2012)

En fait, c'est juste un bug de la page lié à la langue de la session ; si vous passez en anglais, la page s'affiche correctement.


----------

